# rainshadow blanks and fuji guides sale/trade



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a rainshadow blank, alps reel seat, and a full set of fuji double foot k guides. Was planning in having it built by a buddy of mine who never finished it. And I'm not sure which blank it is 1087 or 1087 I believe. So now I'm looking to either sell the set for cash or trade it for a higher end inshore rod, or reel. Like stradic's ect....200$


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

*PM sent.*

I sent you a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Still available


----------



## Kyleewisee (Sep 6, 2016)

How much do you want I got a 3000 ci4


----------



## Kyleewisee (Sep 6, 2016)

I also have a inshore custom marbles rod from gbbt I can trade


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Shoot me a pm


----------

